# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Flaking Paint over Asbestos Fibro -Paint Prep Question

## 8aGoat

I seek guidance on preperation of surface for painting 1969 build house - eaves/soffits have flaked vinyl looking paint over powdery undercoat[previous original layer] which has various cracks where coating has failed.
any advice on correct method to remove flakes, wet snad and preferred sealer/undercoat and top coat.
ultimate option would be to remove sheeting and replace with blue board but thats not in the short term fix budget. 
two images attached of soffits and another for the wall,
any safe advice from the experienced renovators?

----------


## amiaow

Just did the same thing in my kitchen where the original paint was over kalsomine where the whole lot had failed, and in my front porch which was acrylic over enamel over lead paint which had also failed. Given the age of the house you shouldn't have lead paint, so I would dry scrape the existing failing paint off and DO NOT SAND (due to asbestos). Give it a good wash down with sugar soap & water, or if it's mouldy underneath you can use chlorine. Don't use a high pressure cleaner (due to asbestos). 
For repainting, there are a couple of options. I used this stuff called 'Emulsabond' from Flood Australia which you mix into acrylic paint and it helps everything to stick back together and the paint to stick to the substrate. It's good for chalky surfaces but only comes in a litre tin. As eaves are outdoors, I'd be more inclined to go with a good durable solution such as an oil-based primer- Dulux 'Prep Lock' oil based is suitable for chalky surfaces and asbestos sheet. You can then repaint with acrylic over the top (your choice, I like Weathershield as it's easy to work with). 
You should also wear a P2 respirator when dealing with flaking paint and/or asbestos- you can buy them in the safety section of the tool shop at Bunnies. 
Hope this helps and happy painting!

----------


## Bloss

Stickies are good - you should read them (see read text at top of sub forum). 
This doc is helpful http://www.renovateforum.com/attachm...s-painting.pdf

----------

